# Link belt information needed.



## littlejack (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey again fellas:
    I am going to replace the standard v-belts on my Atlas QC 54, to link belts. I have not had any experience with "link belts". 
   Questions: 
  When buying the material, does one ask for the same size material i.e. 1/2" v-belt replaced with 1/2" link belt material?
  Is there a preference in the material, i.e. leather over ????? or visa-versa?
  Do I need to change out the pulley's, or can I use the same ones?
   I think I can get it locally, but for now (Saturday) everything is closed.
   Regards
   Jack


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 4, 2014)

You will want to request the same width as the belts that your machine uses, and there will be no need to change or modify the pulleys. As for material, link belts are made from fabric and synthetic rubber and there is little if any choice in the material you get. I've never seen them in leather.

Take a look at this page in the McMaster-Carr site to get an idea of what choices there are:  http://www.mcmaster.com/#v-belts/=q3wxnd

You will probably want the standard Twist Lock, #1 in 1/2"


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 4, 2014)

littlejack said:


> Hey again fellas:
> I am going to replace the standard v-belts on my Atlas QC 54, to link belts.



My Avey drill press has those.  What's the advantage of them?


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 4, 2014)

They can be handy, as you can make up whatever size belt you need if you have stock on hand, but they are a bit expensive.

Some folks claim that they also reduce vibration compared to standard vee belts. I can neither substantiate nor deny that claim. I have used them in a few instances at former workplaces, but I currently am unable to do a real life comparison.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 4, 2014)

I use link belts at work and in my home shop for any machine that requires disassembly to replace the belt. They are very reliable and basically bulletproof.
Order by the foot

Here is the info to help you.
http://www.fennerdrives.com/powertwist-plus/_/PowerTwist-Plus-A/13/4L/

Pierre


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 4, 2014)

I am using the link belt from harbor freight on my Craftsman 101.07403 and thay do run smother than stock v belts. Ben very happy with them. Another advantage ov a link belt is after several years of use and thay streach just take a link out good as new.


----------



## littlejack (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you for your help fellas. 
  I called my local Harbor freight, and the lady told me that they didn't carry that item. 
  I think I will call again, and see if I can talk to someone else. I don't think she knew what I was talking about.
  Jack


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 4, 2014)

Here is HF info. Likely the person you talked to, has not had a call on these belts.
Pierre

http://www.harborfreight.com/vibration-free-link-belt-43771.html


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 4, 2014)

When considering most of the glorious testimonials for link belts versus V-belts, keep in mind that most were written by people who had replaced a 60 year old worn out and hardened V-belt with a new link belt.  I've never seen a write-up where anyone had compared a new good quality V-belt of the proper size to a new link belt.  Also, if your machine is reversible, read the fine print in the manufacturer's instructions (if you got any).  You are only supposed to run a link belt in one direction.

Robert D.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 4, 2014)

When you call HF just have them check the skew # 43771 Thy won't know by discription. Thay are usley hanging on the wall with power tool acceries .


----------



## littlejack (Jan 4, 2014)

So, I looked on the Harbor Freight site, and low and behold, there they were. I called HF back. Another lady answered the phone. I told her what  had happened earlier. I told her that the belts WERE carried by HF, and that I had looked it up. She put me on hold. I was there for 5 minutes. She never came back. I called back and told the lady what had happened. She ask for an item no. I was away from the computer. I went back UPSTAIRS to the computer, looked up HF again, and got the item no. I told her what it was. She looked it up. Oh yea, we have 3 in stock. I said I will be right over. I got there, and there was only one in the store, but I got it. 
  Maybe I could get a job moonlighting for HF.
  I am going out to install the belt. Thanks for your help fellas.
  Jack


----------



## littlejack (Jan 5, 2014)

I put the new link belt on earlier this evening. 
  There was no doubt that the machine ran quieter, and with less vibration. When ever HF gets some more belts in, I am going to replace the
  other v-belt also. 
  Thanks to all for your help.
  Jack


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 5, 2014)

Just a warning to anyone thinking of getting the more 'economical' link belt types, being cheap I got one of the type that have nuts to hold the links, it works fine after some fiddling, but the main problem on an Atlas is that the nuts interfere with the headstock casting when changing gears.




Bernard


----------

